# Help me buy my first router



## rstenevik (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Evening

My wife and I stopped at Woodcraft this afternoon and saw the special for a 3 1/4 HP Freud router and table for $400. She told me to get it for my Christmas pressent. However, I didn't think that's what I need to learn about this tool. I have been reading the reviews and think I should get about a 2 1/2 HP router I can freehand with. Afterall, I can get one for around $225 and still have some money left for some bits.
What bits should I get to learn the tool; cheap ones, or carbide?
What accesoriries should I get, if any?

Thanks for your help!

Bob


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rstenevik said:


> Good Evening
> 
> My wife and I stopped at Woodcraft this afternoon and saw the special for a 3 1/4 HP Freud router and table for $400. She told me to get it for my Christmas pressent. However, I didn't think that's what I need to learn about this tool. I have been reading the reviews and think I should get about a 2 1/2 HP router I can freehand with. Afterall, I can get one for around $225 and still have some money left for some bits.
> What bits should I get to learn the tool; cheap ones, or carbide?
> ...


Hi Bob, welcome to the forums.
Wish my wife would tell me to get a $400 setup for Xmas.
She told me she wanted something that will go from 0 to 150 in about three seconds. I asked her why she wanted another bathroom scale. Hasn't spoken to me since. 
Anyway, I have a 2 1/4 hp Freud and 2 1/4 hp Hitachi, both with plunge and fixed bases and either can be had for under $200. I like them both for different reasons and each can do one job better than the other, especially in plunge mode. Many here have the sears kit which is also in the low $100 range and most who have them report that they like them. 
As far as bits go, I will split the difference with you and suggest cheap carbide for starters. Avoid HSS. If you do much of anything with plywood or MDF you will spend more time shopping than routing. My starter bits are a set of about 30, 1/4" shank carbide bits similar to those on eBay for about $40. As those wore out I replaced them with higher end and mostly 1/2" shank bits. The ones I haven't worn out I have likely never used. 
Hope this helps and, once again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Bob,

I have that router and it is a good price for the setup. If you get it make sure the spindle is ALWAYS free before you start the router or you will be looking at a repair. I found the adjustments up and down through the table to be less than smooth, I think primarily because the spring stays in the plunge mechanism, per Freud. 

On the one hand, it is a great price, and you could walk away from the table in the future if you choose. On the other, take note that the router plate is not the common 9 1/4 x 11 1/4 nor is it the Bench Dog 8 1/4 x 11 1/4, so you will have limited vendor choices for as long as you have the table.

The most important advice, don't take any router home without safety glasses and ear protection. Bill


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Welcome to the router forums 

First off, check sears, they have a nice combo for around the $119.00 range, it's 2 1/4, takes on both 1/4" and 1/2" which you WILL need. The money saved, can go into your bit purchasing. You should look for, soft start, & variable speed.

The size of hp or amps, doesn't really come into play unless you're wanting to spin those very large bits. Panel cutters. In this case, these are to be used in table use only.


----------



## rstenevik (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions; I am supprised on the Craftsman recommendations; I expected Dewalt, or Bosh. I have alot of Craftsman tools, so add another one!

Can you all suggest a couple of "must read" router books to help me get started?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob,

i have to second Kens advice. mine is not that combo, but a 3 piece combo that i got at a deal, but its made the same. i love the led lights and the ease of adjustment is so nice..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bob, and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Welcome to the router forums
> 
> ...


Is this the one?
CRAFTSMAN®/MD 2-piece Router Kit - Sears - Sears Canada
CRAFTSMAN®/MD Plunge Base Router - Sears - Sears Canada
Please contact the Customer Service Department for the supplier, Ryobi at 1-800-860-4050 to obtain technical information.

Thanks for shopping Sears.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?D=940535&Ntt=940535&catalogId=10051&storeId=10051&langId=-15&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber&showreviews=true#reviews
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?D=906100&Ntt=906100&catalogId=10051&langId=-15&storeId=10051&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Shane,

That's it for the 2 piece combo, sears also has that unit in a 3 piece combo. Just add a "D" handle base to it. I noticed the price difference for you folks up north.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Bob, welcome to the forum. You have already seen how welcoming and willing to share the people are.

I am going to be a contrarian here. The current Freud 3 1/2 HP router is only 13 lb (5.9 kg) but I would bet the special you found was the recently discontinued model being cleared out. I use a Makita 3 1/2 hp which weighs 18 lb 8.2 (kg) and I have no problems handling it either in the table or hand held. One thing I consider and advantage about hte 3 1/2 hp routers is that generally there is no need to have interchangeable bases.

Whatever you choose, best of luck and I am certain that with the choice of any quality router you will do well.


----------



## gts (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got that Craftsman two-piece combo. haven't used it yet, but hopefully in the next few days. Not sure if it is the same in Canada, but at least here if you join the Craftsman Club (free) you get 15% off all routers. The kit was on sale for $109 and I got 15% off of that. Seemed like a good deal to me.



> Avoid HSS. If you do much of anything with plywood or MDF you will spend more time shopping than routing.


Can someone explain this a little more to a newbie? Is it just that plywood and MDF will wear out HSS bits faster?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

The short, it's the heat that will wipe out the bits, once they get hot and that blue end , it's dull and a great tent stake..HSS will get hot very quick.


=========



gts said:


> I just got that Craftsman two-piece combo. haven't used it yet, but hopefully in the next few days. Not sure if it is the same in Canada, but at least here if you join the Craftsman Club (free) you get 15% off all routers. The kit was on sale for $109 and I got 15% off of that. Seemed like a good deal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this a little more to a newbie? Is it just that plywood and MDF will wear out HSS bits faster?


----------



## gts (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info BJ.


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Not to steal this post but is the the one you would reconmend http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...&cName=Power+Tools&sName=Portable+Power+Tools not sure how much longer the sale will be on but it's $99 for both the fixed and plunge base. I was thinking that this would be a good "hand" router and either get my Ryobi RE600 fixed or get the DW621 for the "table" .

I build acrylic tanks and use the router to route a baby smooth edge for "gluing" after it's cut down to size on the table saw.









my current tank that I built


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

So, that's just glue on that narrow joint holding back all that water?

Don't think I could ever trust it. I'd come home to a flooded living room . . . and all my fish would be dead.:cray:


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Not really glue :lol: it's solvent and melts the two pieces together, that's why the baby smooth edges are needed to get that"bubbless" seam


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

dawziecat said:


> So, that's just glue on that narrow joint holding back all that water?
> 
> Don't think I could ever trust it. I'd come home to a flooded living room . . . and all my fish would be dead.:cray:


Just for point of informaton Terry, take a look at a glass aquarium. That's just ordinary(aquarium safe) silicone holding it together at the corners.


----------



## gts (Dec 29, 2009)

Charles, that is the one I bought. I haven't used the plunge base yet, but I did get around to using the fixed base with my router table. I really like it so far. The soft-start is nice for sure.


----------



## davidcoopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
Thank god my wife asked me for a chocolate truffle not more than as a Christmas Present.
But it really cost that why to go for a cheap one quality will be good.


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg

I've used the plunge base but mounted in a table. I like the way it feels, smooth action on the plunge not like the hard uneven feel on the Ryobi - but I just use it on the table anyway.

I don't like to have to change collets for 1/4" to 1/2" on the Sears, the Ryobi just takes an adapter and that's eaiser for me. 

Will be getting the Ryobi back from the shop soon , just the switch was going bad.


----------



## gts (Dec 29, 2009)

Changing the collets can be a pain. All the more reason to have two routers!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Why stop with 2? I've got 5 in my stable.. many have way more, set up for different things... I'll bet BJ is most of the way to a bazillion by now!! <g>


----------

